#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  , !

## Goblin_Gaga

, .

       : "    !".            ,    . "  !  !  !".           . "  .. !   !"           ,           . " !  ,  , !"        . "  , !  !  !"  .      .             .               .             :

- , !

----------


## ToT

:8:

----------


## Ira

> _  ToT_ 
> **

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

,    
-  ,    !!!

 :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,, ,      ,      .  - !

----------

, ,    ?

----------

! :Confused:  
    5 ,    6!

----------

:"...  ..." ( " ")     :Smilie:        ...

----------

